# sparkling gourami disappearing trick



## tzey (16 Dec 2009)

Hey there,

One of my sparkling gouramis has gone missing over night.

I can't even find a body!

Possibilities:

jumped out the tank - nothing on the floor
sucked into the filter - nothing in the canister or impeller
eaten by tank mates - other sparkling and a betta, could it be amano shrimps? kuhli loaches? Everything should be pretty well fed since i put in blood worm the night before
simply died over night - can't find a body on the tank bottom?

My tanks pretty full of plants so its hard to see everything at once but definitely one missing.

Any suggestions?


----------



## aquaticmaniac (16 Dec 2009)

He might be dead/dying and hidden in the plants. This is pretty common.
I would have another look around just in case. It's possible the little guy was ill in some way and died overnight. With that many fish/shrimp, I wouldn't doubt that a fish as small as a sparkling gourami would be consumed. 

Had you noticed any signs of illness or distress? I'd keep a close eye out for the sake of the other fish. Good luck 

*personal interest* Any photos of your tank and gouramis? They're one of my favourites


----------



## tzey (16 Dec 2009)

yer, its just really frustating, as I can't change anything if I don't know the problem! 

No signs of disease and eating well the day before. Wish they were a bit bigger in these cases 

I'll try taking pics - they come out blurred usually as fish won't pose for me and my ancient digicam.


----------



## AdAndrews (16 Dec 2009)

he could have died and been eaten by other fish, if he died pretty early on yesterday and you didnt notice, then if he's been dead for some time, the body would have decomposed pretty quickly in a healthy tank, that and your filter, could have wiped him out.


----------



## SunnyP (16 Dec 2009)

Plecs are very good magicans for making dead fish disappear very quickly


----------



## tzey (17 Dec 2009)

don't have any!

On the plus side I've just counted about 7 babies woohoo.


----------

